# Roll Top desk plans



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for roll top desk plans as I am thinking about making one for my Dad for Christmas. Do you know of any websites for plans? Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI hands

Norm A. has some GREAT plans for this one  but do get the DVD he will show you some neat tricks making this one.

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?9812

But I don't know of any FREE ones on the web.. 


======



hands made for wood said:


> Hi, I'm looking for roll top desk plans as I am thinking about making one for my Dad for Christmas. Do you know of any websites for plans? Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Because you haven't given any details about yourself in your profile, I don't know if your woodworking career is just starting or if you happen to be a professional. If the former, I think you might be rather ambitious in thinking you could make a roll top desk between now and Christmas.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

www.ubild.com


www.plansnow.com You can get a free roll top desk plan by signing up for a newsletter here.


----------

